# Hello



## Biffo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, I've just found this website having been diagnosed with Type 2 for almost a year.  Rather stupidly I've been in denial this entire time and am only now ready to confront and deal with it.  I'm hoping this site will prove a lifeline for those days when I find it a struggle.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Biffo welcome to this forum. It is a great place to come and everyone is friendly and helpful and offers great support so you have come to the right place

I was really good when I was first diagnosed in September last year but have lost my motivation in the last few months really need to get myself back on track.

Are you currently on medication?


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Biffo and welcome to the forum. It took me 7 years to decide to get some support here. One of the best things I've done since getting my diagnosis. It seems a lot of people go through a period of denial when they're first diagnosed so don't beat yourself up about it. It's good that you've accepted it now and you'll get all the support you need on here.  XXXXX


----------



## Biffo (Apr 11, 2011)

Diet controlled at the moment.


----------



## Klocky (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you know what your HBA1C is Biffo?


----------

